# Dazzle and Rainbows :)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Just some pictures from the last few days.  Dazzle has not been enjoying this warm weather with her black coat, but she got a bath yesterday so that helped cool her down.


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow, that is one CHUNKY goat!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They are beautiful


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Stop posting such beautiful goats!!!!! :lol: Love them both


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!  I'm looking forward to showing these two and a couple others next weekend.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They look horrible! You don't really want to be seen showing _those_, do you? Save yourself, and send them to me  :lol:

Just kidding (about the horrid part, feel free to send them to me anytime though  ) They look fantastic! Dazzle is certainly a chunk, wow! Good luck at the shows!!! :greengrin:


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Dazzle has became a beautiful goat. They both are. Love my Dazzle.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol... thanks. 

Dazzle has just as many points as our red doe Liberty.... and Rainbows.  We've been really happy with how well she's been showing, considering she's a dapple and you don't see a lot of dapples in the show ring. I can't wait to get her bred and see her kids!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

One would think you'd see more dapples in the ring! To boost the popularity if nothing else.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Most dapples aren't nearly as nice as traditionals, so people just don't show them. It sure was cool to see a dappled doe win grand percentage at nationals!! Seems like the quality is starting to slowly improve with dapples as more people are getting into them.  

Here is another pic of Dazzle. Her rear is really getting muscular as she ages.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure look great!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Karen!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow what are you feeding her she sure has gotten big. Can't wait to see how she does when you show her. Still in love with her. lol


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Another pretty pair. Dazzle is a big girl, geez. Pretty sure they need to come down here to improve our spotted population. Cough cough 
Love the ears too. 
Who are you planing to breed Dazzle to?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We might end up breeding Dazzle to Rainbows' sire Shaq. Or we might AI her to a 2DOX Cuger son we have semen from. Not sure yet.  I think Rainbows' sire will be visiting here in September to cover any does who didn't take.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

WOW, there are times when i wish I raised Boers and this is on of those times. Beautiful goats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks margaret.  They sure are a fun breed.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I sure hope dazzles little sister gets that big and nice looking  she sure is a beautiful doe.....and not just color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Jessica! Yeah hopefully so! She looks great in the pictures I've seen.


----------

